# Do you Media Share? Voila!



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

The HD Televsion suppliers are now getting the picture! Today, I went to the Sony Style store with laptop in hand. I plugged into the Sony KDL52XBR6, turned on my WMP media share and played the pictures on the TV. The interface is a DLNA compliant media client engine that worked flawlessly. The picutres were sized correctly and looked beautiful. These pictures happen to be taken with a very nice camera with all the full feature rich sizing turned on.

I have not tried this on the Samsung yet, but there is now a Samsung 52" out as well that is suppose to be a DLNA compliant media client as well.

Please feel free to comment on your experiences with media share and you picture playing enjoyments.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Here is the information on the Samsung LN52A860 

Wiselink Pro: Two side-panel USB 2.0 type-A ports allow you to connect USB Mass Storage (MSC) devices to view JPEG, AVI and MPEG files and play MP3 audio files. Wiselink only supports the FAT16/32 file system. You have access to the following functions:

Photo (JPEG) List: This menu shows JPEG files and folders saved on the USB device, with resolutions up to 15,360 x 8,640 pixels, and allows you to do the following:
Sort: arrange photos by month, time, color, composition, folder, or preference so you are only viewing images you want to see 
Slide Show: play files on the USB device in a slide show, play all pictures in a group or only those selected; the slide interval is adjustable you can also choose an MP3 file on the USB device to play as background music during the slide show 
Rotate: rotate the selected image by 90°, 180°, or 270° 
Zoom: you can enlarge a picture 2x or 4x; once the image is enlarged, you can pan through the image 
MP3 List: This menu shows MP3 files saved on the USB device and allows you to play them back; choose from the following play-modes:
Sort: arrange music files by Title, Artist, Mood, Genre Folder or Preference 
Once: music file or folder is played once 
Repeat: music file or folder played repeatedly 
Movie List: This menu shows movie files and folders saved on your USB memory device. Wiselink Pro supports the following video files (Xvid, H.264 MP, H.264 BP, MPEG4 SP, MPEG4 ASP, MJPEG, and MPEG2) with resolutions up to 800 x 600 or 1920 x 1080. The Movie List features the following functions:
Sort: arrange movies by Title, Timeline, Folder, or Preference 
Movie Information: display movie file information including the order of the file in current directory, the name, the size, the date modified, and the path id 
Playback Options: Movie Once, Movie Repeat, Pause Movie and Fast Forward Play x2 
Picture Size: set the picture size to Fit (play video at the TV screen size) or Original (play video at the original size) 
Firmware Upgrades: Samsung may offer upgrades for the TV's firmware in the future. These firmware upgrades will be possible by connecting a USB drive to the TV's USB port. 
Wiselink Pro-DLNA: Using the supplied PC Share Manger 1.0 CD-ROM and the television's rear-panel Ethernet port, Wiselink Pro-DLNA allows you to watch videos and pictures saved in your PC on the television through its network connection in Wiselink Pro mode. This removes the need to copy them to a USB storage device and then connect the device to your TV. Wiselink Photo List, MP3 List and Movie List all function the same. To use DLNA, the TV must connected to your network and the DLNA application software disc must be installed on your PC. Wiselink Pro-DLNA supports the following formats - JPEG (still images), MP3 (audio), MPEG1, MPEG2 PS/TS, divx, MPEG4/H.264 ( video). Your computer will need to meet the following system requirements:

Operating System: Windows XP or Windows Vista 
Free Hard Disk Space: 20MB of free hard disk space is need for program installation (if you share files, up to 20MB of hard disk drive space is required for each 100 files) 
InfoLink: The Samsung 860 Series LCD TVs feature an Ethernet port which allows you to connect the television to your home PC's network through a router so you can use the InfoLink function of the television. The InfoLink feature gathers up-to-the-minute content from USA Today and displays it on the television screen so you can always stay connected to news, weather, sports, and stock reports while watching TV at home.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Its interesting, and I have played with lots of TVs and systems that have things like this. I always just find the more conventional methods or other separate alternatives a bit better.

Also I find they are more of a fun "show off" type thing that you do a few times and then stop using for the most part.

But who knows, they are always improving and working on it, so they will most likely improve.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Spanky_Partain said:


> Here is the information on the Samsung LN52A860
> 
> Wiselink Pro: Two side-panel USB 2.0 type-A ports allow you to connect USB Mass Storage (MSC) devices to view JPEG, AVI and MPEG files and play MP3 audio files. Wiselink only supports the FAT16/32 file system. You have access to the following functions:
> 
> ...


Hi Spanky !

Thanks for your (precise and to-the-point explanation).
But, to my sense, there is no need to install the Wiselink Pro software provided by Samsung on yout PC unless you are up to use the latter as the source for your videos. 
If you have other DLNA-compliant devices installed on your LAN (Buffalo LinkStation Live or Western Digital MyBookWorld) driven by Linux and already with DLNA software installed they SHOULD be automatically detected and recognized by the Samsung TV if connected to the LAN and if DLNA-input is selected.
Have you already performed such a test ?
I am up to try it out but couldn't up to now dispose of a TV set from the 8th series.
Thanks for holding me posted - I'll do the same the other way round !

Rastakwer


----------

